# one little brindle



## TrishB (May 5, 2012)

The litter is from a Broken Fawn male ( who carries brindle genes) and a Dove Self. I was hoping for some Self Dove Brindles. they are only a week old so I'm starting to see a little bit of color. 8/9 are plain darkish Selfs. but there is one little one that is looking to be a light color with brindle! I didn't even see the little one at first because it tends to be on the bottom of the litter pile.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

very nice markings, can you tell if its a male or female?


----------



## TrishB (May 5, 2012)

I actually had two but the other didn't show markings until he got a couple days older. Both are Male! so I should be able to breed Brindle X Brindle soon!


----------



## TrishB (May 5, 2012)

one sec and I'll post a pic


----------



## TrishB (May 5, 2012)

Male brindle who's pictured above

his brother (not really brindle..not sure what to call it):









they were both being difficult and not wanting to stay still for a sec so I could get a good pic so I had to put them in a plastic container to get them to chill out.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Really pretty markings and colour. Like very much!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

they are very nice


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

very pretty ... the brother would be classed as a over marked brindle possibly


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Very pretty 
Brindle cant be carried though,so my guess is, the dad is an unmarked brindle.


----------



## TrishB (May 5, 2012)

windyhill said:


> Very pretty
> Brindle cant be carried though,so my guess is, the dad is an unmarked brindle.


The father was broken brindle with a small amount of markings, now that i have bred them some i recognise it.


----------

